# Seeking Toy Poodle Breeder on the East Coast



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Jim Wasilak and Paul Rudman, Saratoga Toy Poodles. 

Washington Poodle Club


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't think of this breeder sooner. They are in Connecticut (so close to you) and actively show. Rodell Toy Poodles


----------



## jen_kimberly (Jul 14, 2017)

lily cd re said:


> I don't know why I didn't think of this breeder sooner. They are in Connecticut (so close to you) and actively show. Rodell Toy Poodles


Thank you i've reached out to them!


----------



## Cleo (Jun 10, 2021)

jen_kimberly said:


> Hi!
> 
> I live in New York I have been unsuccessful in finding a breeder nearby. I've reached out to PCA & nothing is in my area but i am willing to drive/fly within the east coast to get a toy poodle from a reputable breeder. If you know of any please let me know thank you!


Hi Kimberly : I know this post is 4 years old but I just chanced upon it and wondered if you managed to find a good & reputable toy poodle breeder in the East coast area . We are looking for a healthy , calm , sweet toy poodle that will get along well with our cat and family! Thank you so much in advance. WS


----------



## Genny (Oct 16, 2021)

Cleo said:


> Hi Kimberly : I know this post is 4 years old but I just chanced upon it and wondered if you managed to find a good & reputable toy poodle breeder in the East coast area . We are looking for a healthy , calm , sweet toy poodle that will get along well with our cat and family! Thank you so much in advance. WS


Have you had any luck finding a good breeder?


----------

